#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Indicação de empresa para implementação de IBBX

## cleicimar

Boa tarde a todos!
Gostaria de indicação de empresas que trabalhem com a implementação de IPBX.
Inicialmente precisaremos de URA para atendimento de um provedor.
Se houver integração com IXCSoft é um diferencial.
Tenho as placas e VB0408PCI-8 e TDM41OP v 1.2 e o computador para montar o servidor.
Cenário: quatro linhas analógicas, com direcionamento para setores e com horário.
Se possível enviar para o e-mail [email protected]


Fico no aguardo!
Obrigado

----------


## interhome

https://blog.receitanet.net/pbx-receitanet-inteligente/

PBX URA RECEITANET INTELIGENTE

Descubra como esta tecnologia pode tornar seu atendimento mais eficiente!

] 
PBX RECEITANET INTELIGENTE
Unidade de Resposta Audível ou simplesmente URA é um recurso muito utilizado para agilizar o 1° atendimento de uma empresa. 
A URA auxilia no direcionamento das ligações para as filas de atendimento ou ramais específicos (Exemplo: Digite 1 para Manutenção, 2 para Instalação 3 para financeiro ou aguarde para ser atendido). 
Além do direcionamento básico, esta tecnologia tem outras funcionalidades diversas para cada tipo de necessidade, confira:Este Módulo de integração irá realizar todo atendimento de Nível 1.

Onde a CENTRAL INTELIGENTE é o responsável por “entender” se a pessoa que esta ligando para empresa é ou não cliente. Após análise, se for cliente:

Irá buscar os dados da conexão e será capaz de abrir ordem de serviço diretamente no ReceitaNet.

Gerar número de PROTOCOLO;

Realizar teste de conexão;

Auxiliar na verificação das ligações dos cabos;

Enviar a fatura por Email;

Enviar a fatura por SMS (SMSNET);

LIBERAÇÃO EM CONFIANÇA – Libera o cliente automaticamente se o mesmo informar o pagamento;
Notificação de Pagamento alterado
Adicionado 2 novas configurações
– Quantidade de boletos para permitir o desbloqueio
– Quantidade de dias para não permitir o desbloqueio

Abre ordem de instalação;

Disponibiliza diretamente no ReceitaNet a possibilidade de ouvir as gravações (dentro da ordem serviço)

----------


## kingtelecom

Fornecemos esse tipo de serviço de consultoria em Asterisk.
www.kingtelecom.com.br

No site tem nossos contatos.

----------

